# radio harness



## Pemoc (Jan 9, 2021)

Hola bien, soy nuevo y solicito tu ayuda, me robaron mi radio y me cortaron el conector o arnés, ya tengo la radio pero no tengo forma de conectarla. Alguien tendrá los diagramas o quien tenga el número de pieza de los conectores para comprar. Gracias por tu ayuda. Chevrolet cruze 2017


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pemoc said:


> Hola bien, soy nuevo y solicito tu ayuda, me robaron mi radio y me cortaron el conector o arnés, ya tengo la radio pero no tengo forma de conectarla. Alguien tendrá los diagramas o quien tenga el número de pieza de los conectores para comprar. Gracias por tu ayuda. Chevrolet cruze 2017


Welcome Aboard!

Feel free to post in any language you like, but include a translation to English please. Use the Google translate app for free.

No dude en publicar en cualquier idioma que desee, pero incluya una traducción al inglés, por favor. Utilice la aplicación de traducción de Google de forma gratuita. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you tell us your country I can begin to help.
if provide your vehicle identification number I can help in providing part information.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Pemoc said:


> Hola bien, soy nuevo y solicito tu ayuda, me robaron mi radio y me cortaron el conector o arnés, ya tengo la radio pero no tengo forma de conectarla. Alguien tendrá los diagramas o quien tenga el número de pieza de los conectores para comprar. Gracias por tu ayuda. Chevrolet cruze 2017
> View attachment 290220
> View attachment 290222


Ma v en te puede ayudar pero necesitamos a saber en caul paíz vives.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Brown










Grey








Aptiv Micro64 20 pin


----------



## Pemoc (Jan 9, 2021)

[QUOTE = "TheNightFallsGray98, publicación: 3293506, miembro: 405614"]
Ma v en te puede ayudar pero necesitamos a saber en caul paíz vives.
[/CITAR]

Hola, el auto es de USA y vivo en Chile.
Salud


----------



## Pemoc (Jan 9, 2021)

Muchas gracias, intentaré conectarlo, ya que los electricistas no quieren hacerlo.

[QUOTE = "Snipesy, publicación: 3293522, miembro: 123657"]
marrón
View attachment 290223



Gris
View attachment 290224

Aptiv Micro64 de 20 pines
[/CITAR]


----------



## jveraq (Nov 27, 2021)

Where I can buy the harnees Chevrolet cruze twnty pins, Is two pieces 20 pins,
Thanks for your help.


----------

